# Will 19" A8 Turbine fit C5 Avant Wagon?



## VWscarborocabrio (Jun 29, 2013)

Please help...
I Picked up a C5 Avant wagon and have a chance to get a set of OEM 19" A8 turbine rims for a great price.
Will they fit or should i stick to looking for 18s?
Please let me know what you think and if there's any pics.
Thank you,


----------



## Jim Hunter (Jan 7, 2013)

I have Audi A8 (RS6 design) 19x9 ET44 with 235/35 fitted w/o any issues ride is a bit more harsh now compared to the old A8 18x8.5s 235/40 Fat fives setup ...


----------

